# LED Life of 100,000hrs?



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

To maintain consistency (in brightness and color) of 2 original 4" SeaSense Strip LEDs I bought/installed in 2005, last year I installed 3 more in my really dark dry storage compartments. Last week I ran the boat and all my electronics before this cold snap and I noticed that a few of my original lights (6 LEDs in each strip) are not lighting up. I checked online and the company claims a 100,000 hr life for the product. Since 2005 I have probably used them 250 hrs tops. I checked my wiring and it is flawless all the way to the fuse board. Anyone else had a similar LED problems with this brand? 

Guess it is not safe to assume that all LEDs are created equal.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Like all lighting products, what's advertised usually isn't what you end up with.
Compact fluorescent bulbs were supposed to be cheaper to run and last longer
than a comparable incandescent bulb. But in reality the initial cost of a pack of
CFB's is much higher than a similar sized pack of ICB's. Lifespan of the CFB's
hasn't been better than the old style ICB's. Then there's the disposal problem 
of all mercury vapor products. With LED's, the advertising is based on the original
design specifications that were developed in the research labs, but production bulbs
are made using cheaper quality materials, components and don't use the original design.



> Bad design can lead to a wide range of problems, some immediately observable and some not. Poorly designed products often come with exaggerated claims while failing to deliver on the quality specifications


http://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?c=lighting.pr_what_are


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a friend that is an engineer of things like this and he swears they last a lifetime - unless the hair size wires get corrosion, then they will fail quickly.

In line with Brett. If made and sealed properly, should last a lifetime.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I believe it. Out on the water is no lab environment... Especially with the introduction of salt water, and salty air. Those two and electrical current dont get along too well. Leds are supposed to never go bad huh? Then why do they have a whole section in west marine for replacement bulbs for nav/anchor and every other kinda led light? I still like them for their low power draw and blilliance in color.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Too many businesses have changed their operating model from providing a quality product,
to providing a product that will require repairs/replacement at a predetermined time.
The business model is no longer based on producing an efficient, durable product
but rather the recurring profits to be made from overpriced parts, shipping costs and service.
There is no pride in product in the world of big business anymore, only greed.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Amen brother Brett!


----------

